# Gotta go soon



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be coming in town Friday evening and staying all week (I hope) and want to try to catch a ride out.

I don't have alot of $$ to throw around but don't mind pitching in for my part. I would love to swap a power tool for a trip.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

What do you have to trade.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty much any Milwaukee tool. I am the Milwaukee Territory manager

Thanks

Sky


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Small crafts warnings today and tomorrow.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Could use a good tool but it looks like the weather is not conducive to our going fishing, to much wind.Keep me in mind the next time you come you have an opportunity.

25 foot Grady , not a navy cruiser.


----------

